# Police Officer Michael Perry



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Michael Perry



White Plains Police Department
White Plains, NY

*White Plains Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Saturday, June 12, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, June 12, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Michael Perry suffered a fatal heart shortly after chasing and arresting a man at a local mall. He had called for assistance and chased the larceny suspect a short distance before placing him into custody.

Officer Perry transported the man to police headquarters for booking when he suddenly collapsed. He was transported to White Plains Hospital where he passed away a short time later.

The suspect, who was a career criminal with over 300 arrests, was charged with resisting arrest and larceny.

Officer Perry had served with the White Plains Police Department for seven years.
Agency Contact Information
White Plains Police Department
77 South Lexington Avenue
White Plains, NY 10601

Phone: (914) 422-6230

_*Please contact the White Plains Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Perry.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Perry, Hope they charged the suspect with Manslaughter as well now.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP OFC Perry


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Perry


----------

